# Multiple probe rack thermometers



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I am about to start building myself a digital thermometer using digital probes which will have 6 sensors, 1 for each level of the rack.
All the temperatures will be displayed at the same time on a single screen.
I'm just wondering if anyone else would be interested in buying something like this. 
If so what features would you like?
One thing I am considering is if the temperature on any of the sensors is outside of a set temperature that reading will be shown in a different colour.


----------



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

reptiles-ink said:


> I am about to start building myself a digital thermometer using digital probes which will have 6 sensors, 1 for each level of the rack.
> All the temperatures will be displayed at the same time on a single screen.
> I'm just wondering if anyone else would be interested in buying something like this.
> If so what features would you like?
> One thing I am considering is if the temperature on any of the sensors is outside of a set temperature that reading will be shown in a different colour.


My personnel opinion is that it is a very good idea in principle, I personally would like features such as;


Ability to set individual level temperatures
One probe that measures both temperature and humidity 
A night time drop facility based around a clock as apposed to a light sensor
 
My only concern however is that with a single probe for each level I have found temperatures can vary across the level ie: from left to right. Would there be anyway of having additional probes to monitor say three tubs on the level?

If it were to be the perfect thermostat then I would like a system where by I could write a years heating and humidity programme to allow for cooling etc naturally occurring over a period of time. I appreciate this may be very costly and thus not feasible.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

reptiles-ink said:


> I am about to start building myself a digital thermometer using digital probes which will have 6 sensors, 1 for each level of the rack.
> All the temperatures will be displayed at the same time on a single screen.
> I'm just wondering if anyone else would be interested in buying something like this.
> If so what features would you like?
> One thing I am considering is if the temperature on any of the sensors is outside of a set temperature that reading will be shown in a different colour.


i like one that had 3 sensors of heat and 1 for humidity that displayed at the same time on 1 screen : victory:
if you can do this let pm me plz


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

NonStop Reptiles said:


> My personnel opinion is that it is a very good idea in principle, I personally would like features such as;
> 
> 
> Ability to set individual level temperatures
> ...


It's a thermometer NOT a thermostat


----------



## Lightbulb310 (Aug 13, 2012)

reptiles-ink said:


> It's a thermometer NOT a thermostat



exactly what i was thinking


----------



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

reptiles-ink said:


> It's a thermometer NOT a thermostat


Apologies I hadn’t read the thread properly, still with all these great products your supplying maybe you could do a thermostat?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

NonStop Reptiles said:


> Apologies I hadn’t read the thread properly, still with all these great products your supplying maybe you could do a thermostat?


Yes I could do a thermostat, I have been making my own pulse stats for years but unless I sold them in a kit form I would have the expense of getting them ce certified.
I will be making myself a digital multi probe pulse stat but until it is built it is hard to determine how easy to build a kit form would be.
I plan to have a full colour touch screen display showing time of day, temperatures of all probes and the status of the led lighting which will be automated for day/night. Possibly with wi-fi so it can be viewed remotely and email any alerts.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Hmmm, your thermometer idea sounds like a good one  Don't know about anyone else but something i'd like would be thermostats that can be monitored and changed from your computer. And lights. And humidity. Lol realistically everything, but mostly the thermostat, as then it could have fluctuations programmed in, night time drops, etc, all done through programming within the computer as opposed to having built in programming in the stats. Might bring us a step closer to the equipment the yanks have, which would be nice. 

Anyways, i'm just thinking out loud as I'm not sure this would be practical for a kit. 

Oh, and dimming thermostats rather than pulse, as that way you can use them with lights as well as mats and ceramics.

Dave


----------



## waynestine (Sep 26, 2010)

reptiles-ink said:


> I am about to start building myself a digital thermometer using digital probes which will have 6 sensors, 1 for each level of the rack.
> All the temperatures will be displayed at the same time on a single screen.
> I'm just wondering if anyone else would be interested in buying something like this.
> If so what features would you like?
> One thing I am considering is if the temperature on any of the sensors is outside of a set temperature that reading will be shown in a different colour.



Did this ever get made as i want 1.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

waynestine said:


> Did this ever get made as i want 1.


Not yet but I should have them done very soon, just getting my lighting controllers finished first.
I have most of the parts here ready and the software part done.


----------



## craig138 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd definitely be interested in some of these, will be watching this thread


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

craig138 said:


> I'd definitely be interested in some of these, will be watching this thread


I'm just writing the software at the moment.
I will be doing multiple thermometers and also thermometer/hygrometers.
Each will probably have up to 6 sensors and will use digital sensors rather than the standard thermistors.


----------



## waynestine (Sep 26, 2010)

Any updates on these i need asap lol


----------



## Dream pythons (Mar 22, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea.
My suggestions for what its worth are;

1) Make it a 10 level thermometer as most racks are 10 layer.
2) Make the screen so that it displays all 10 layers all the time, ideally in a vertical line, as per the racks.
3) A single room humidity display might also be a nice feature.
4) A means of attaching it to the rack, I don't like the way Habistats are often left dangling upside down.

All of that would be great... let me know when they are ready :2thumb:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

waynestine said:


> Any updates on these i need asap lol


I'm just waiting for parts at the moment.



Dream pythons said:


> Sounds like a good idea.
> My suggestions for what its worth are;
> 
> 1) Make it a 10 level thermometer as most racks are 10 layer.
> ...


I can do them with 10 probes but to keep costs down they would need to be displayed in 2 columns rather than all 10 in a single column.
As for a way of mounting them its a matter of if I include a bracket which can be screwed to the rack or supplied with Velcro etc. It's difficult to come up with a standard mounting method as some are all metal tubing where as others are varying thicknesses of wood.
A digital humidity/thermometer could be added to show the ambient room temperature and humidity but would it really be of use? The humidity in the racks would be different due to water bowls etc.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

reptiles-ink said:


> Yes I could do a thermostat, I have been making my own pulse stats for years but unless I sold them in a kit form I would have the expense of getting them ce certified.


That might be an idea, Especially if they were maybe an add-on to the thermometer you describe  At the end of the day though, The price has to be right for anything...


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

zzxxy said:


> That might be an idea, Especially if they were maybe an add-on to the thermometer you describe  At the end of the day though, The price has to be right for anything...


The problem would be the price as to get the stat certified it would cost several thousand.
I could look into a way round it as kit form but it would depend on how much of a kit it would have to be as many people would be put off by having to build it depending on their skills.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

well for me, a kit wouldn't be any issue but i know where you're coming from.


----------



## Dream pythons (Mar 22, 2012)

I think for the general market a kit would have be very simple,
i.e. clip PCB into case, add battery.
If it involves soldering etc I think it would be beyond most people and you would severely limit your market.


----------



## Dante92 (Feb 5, 2011)

Did you get round to making any of these ? Would be interested in a ten probe dependant on pricing.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

No I didn't fully complete it as Zive been concentrating on developing other products but should be starting back on it soon.


----------



## buggirl3216 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Aweosme*

I will be following this thread. I am interested in purchasing. Do you have an estimated price? I would also prefer the 10 probe but would be interested in either. :2thumb:


----------



## Regal Pythons (Feb 6, 2009)

Also interested...


----------

